# Which colour of shoe should I pick?



## ginger9 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi I'm sorry if this is not an appropriate post - mods remove if you wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really need everyone's input - if you could pick just one pair, would it be the black or white? 

Thanks so much!

ps- sorry about the pics of my toes


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 28, 2007)

black... but i hate white shoes lol.


----------



## franimal (Mar 28, 2007)

black! those are cute where'd u get them?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 28, 2007)

black!  it's more versatile


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_black! those are cute where'd u get them?_

 

Got them from Winners, I think it's kinda like Filene's Basement, the Canadian version.


----------



## SELFstyled (Mar 28, 2007)

I like the white ones! It'll be a great colour for spring/summer


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 28, 2007)

You're going to have to work at keeping the white shoes clean more so than the black ones. I'd opt for black, but more of my clothes look better with black than white.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 28, 2007)

Definitely black!  Those are some really cute shoes...you've got good taste!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_I like the white ones! It'll be a great colour for spring/summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, I am partial to the white ones myself but the keeping clean part makes me think twice....also my mum likes the black ones


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd have to go with Black, you can wear them for day and night looks.


----------



## glueme (Mar 29, 2007)

WHITE!!!  Definitely.  I find the black with the gold details and buckles too...bondage or something.  The white ones are fresher.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 29, 2007)

Black!


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 30, 2007)

I am really liking the white ones.  They are perfect for summer!!


----------



## faifai (Mar 30, 2007)

White! The black ones do look too "heavy".

p.s. you have great legs!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 30, 2007)

Normally I'd go with black - but the white ones are very sexy! Black is so ordinary....

*P.S* As others have mentioned *-* nice gams! *wolf whistle* lol


----------



## little teaser (Mar 30, 2007)

why pick, get both


----------



## magi (Mar 30, 2007)

I vote for BLACK... I like some white shoes, but I think in this case black is the better version :-D


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 30, 2007)

Black


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 30, 2007)

First off- beautiful legs!

Second, I was saying black was winning in every picture but the last. I would take into account what shoes you already have- if you have black shoes (as most of us do) then I would pick a nice pair of white shoes for versatility. If I didn't have any shoes like those, I would take black foremost.


----------



## cyens (Mar 30, 2007)

I like the white better, the black ones look like they came out of a S&M dungeon.


----------



## Poshy (Mar 31, 2007)

Definitely black. Cause the white shoes makes your leg to look pale.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glueme* 

 
_WHITE!!! Definitely. I find the black with the gold details and buckles too...bondage or something._

 
That's why I like the black! Hehehhe

BLACK! I just tend to think white shoes get all dirrrrrrrrrty.


----------



## xSazx (Mar 31, 2007)

whiteee! looks more summery


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks girls, you all rock !


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 8, 2007)

black


----------



## Femme (Apr 8, 2007)

Black..for sure


----------



## me_jelly (May 8, 2007)

Those are cute shoes!  I like the white a lot better because it shoes off the cut/design of the shoes a lot better, in my opinion.  The black ones are also nice but looks more ordinary and casual.  The white ones can be dressed up or down easier, and is great for spring/summer!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 10, 2007)

You probably already chose (and at least I got to give my input once)- but the last comment made me think that white shoes look more expensive or designer where as the black and buckle thing is pretty common. Hopefully you are happy with your choice! They would both look great on legs like yours =)


----------



## valley (May 10, 2007)

my instinct is to say black.. but if they're mainly summer shoes.. white is fresh and it'll look hot once your skin deepens a bit.  One poster mentioned getting white because you've got to have black shoes already - I agree!


----------

